# Joost anyone?



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

The official thread?

Check the thread for invites.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

MEMEME [email protected]


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Enjoy.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

*BIG* Thanks to altrodesigns for the invite!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Enjoy.

1 more.


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

ME.... [email protected]


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

SORRY I MEANT THIS ONE!!! namontgo [at] sympatico [dot] [ca]


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

All gone.


Thread can be deleted.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Me me?

Darn. Ok fine


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I just got 3 invites as well. I PM'd fyrefly about one as he asked first but missed out, so the next two requests in this thread can have the other two.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd like to give it a go...


mswebb[at]sympatico[dot]ca


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

If someone still has an invite, I'm also interested...
harzack86[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] if anyone has any invites. They would be greatly appreciated. I have G-mail and demonoid invites if anyone wants them.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

[email protected]

I'd be interested in a joost invite.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

ill take one if you've got one. PM me please.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd like to give joost a shot if anyone has an invite.

gracias

[email protected]


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

Got 3 invites, email me if you want one.


----------



## gord (Nov 4, 2002)

I would like an invite if there is any left please.
thanks

[email protected]


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

OK I sent off my 3 invites to fyrefly, Macified, and harzack86, so I'm out for now. I'll post back if I get more.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I have one available if anyone is still looking...

cheers
Ants


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd like to try!!

[email protected]

cheers


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Do you just forward your invite to get rid of them?

I have one that I can not use.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

lewdvig said:


> Do you just forward your invite to get rid of them?
> 
> I have one that I can not use.


Use the widget found in Joost to invite others, you'll need to fill out first & last name and email address.


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

If there's any left, I'd be interested it one. PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Me too, please. 

Dang I'm always late for these kinds of goodies...


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> Me too, please.
> 
> Dang I'm always late for these kinds of goodies...


Oh, so am I. I just recently found out what it is in the first place.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

So how does it work? Do you HAVE to give an email address, or can an invite be PM'd to me?

Or else, I would wanna use my ehMac address, especially if I need to post it on here. My address being my screenname to the left (at) ehmac.ca


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

If anyone still has an invite I would be interested.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds interesting. I'd be interested in giving it a try, if anyone has a spare invite...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I've replied to a couple of people but haven't got an invite as of yet. If anyone has one for me, please email to me at mswebb[at]sympatico[dot]ca

Thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Macified said:


> I've replied to a couple of people but haven't got an invite as of yet. If anyone has one for me, please email to me at mswebb[at]sympatico[dot]ca
> 
> Thanks


I sent you an invite last night and it said it sent successfully. Maybe check your spam filter? I sent one to harzack86 after I sent yours and he received his, so yours should be floating around out there somewhere.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd like to try Joost out too. If anyone has an invite please email me at mikey5554102 (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks!


----------



## bodwin (May 17, 2005)

I would love an invite bodwin [at] gmail [dot] com

Mark


----------



## Sean (Oct 22, 2001)

*Joost for a maritimer?*

Joost for me? swhitney(@)nbnet.nb.ca


thanks

-Sean


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

bhil said:


> I sent you an invite last night and it said it sent successfully. Maybe check your spam filter? I sent one to harzack86 after I sent yours and he received his, so yours should be floating around out there somewhere.


Thanks, I'll check that.

EDIT: No go. Not caught in my inbox, Mail spam filter, or Sympatico spam filter. Don't know what happened to it. Thanks for trying though.

If anyone else has one to send we can try another address michael[dot]schiedelwebb[at]gmail.com


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Didn't know what Joost was until I just wiki'ed it.
It looks pretty sweet. I bet google's gonna acquire it eventually.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd love to give this a try. Anybody with extra invite, please send me one.  

ryan1524 (at) gmail.com


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Ill try again.

Id like to try out joost! Email me: moonsocket AT gmail.com


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

If anyone has a spare invite, I'd also like to give Joost a try. Thanks!

queue100 (at) gmail.com


----------



## j3tang (Dec 18, 2005)

i've been looking for one for quite some time ..

if anyone's got an invite, please do forward one this way 
j3tang (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have two invites available, PM me if you would like one.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm anxiously wanting to try Joost. If you can send me an invite (jicon)(at)(shaw).(ca) I would appreciate it, and I'd give others on here an invite in return.

Thanks
J


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

jicon said:


> I'm anxiously wanting to try Joost. If you can send me an invite (jicon)(at)(shaw).(ca) I would appreciate it, and I'd give others on here an invite in return.
> 
> Thanks
> J


sent


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

anyone else have one to give up?

if so please sent one my [email protected]


thanks


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> anyone else have one to give up?
> 
> if so please sent one my [email protected]
> 
> ...


Done. Enjoy!


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

jicon said:


> Done. Enjoy!


hehe....I had already done it 1/2 an hour ago...

The more the better....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got an invite but it didn't work for some reason.....


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

*Joost Invites*


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

ShawnKing said:


> *Joost Invites*




thanks mucho.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link...I've wanted to try this out for a while now.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Robert-oh said:


> Thanks for the link...I've wanted to try this out for a while now.


Let us know what you think. I was distinctly *underwhelmed*.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ShawnKing said:


> Let us know what you think. I was distinctly *underwhelemd*.


me too


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

ShawnKing said:


> Let us know what you think. I was distinctly *underwhelemd*.


He was underwhelmed
If that's a word
I know it's not 'Cause I looked it up
That's one of the skills that I learned in my school

_- Sloan (...with one edit)_


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks, lets see how it works!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I really like the concept of Joost. I think the program is decent for beta. There are a lot of people signing on with them to bring content, too. Warner Brothers just signed with them.

I watched a few documentaries on one of the channels there, great quality for internet TV.. and, it's only going to get better as more people start using it.

I'm a fan.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

ShawnKing said:


> Let us know what you think. I was distinctly *underwhelmed*.


It was really slow on the first start-up (somebody on one of the chat pages commented on the volume of people logged in), but after that it kicks in pretty quick now. I like the interface...very apple tv like. 

As for picture quality, it's not that bad. Heck, it even looks and sounds better than some of the secondary market stations I pick up on Expressvu.

But I think what really matters with a service with this, is the content. I'm a car fan and like the 5th gear channel with reviews of some cars we don't get here. 
If there were more channels like this, even if they had to subsidize with ads, I'd probably watch it on a regular basis.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Why is this intel only? I am getting a little sick of this intel only stuff that I am seeing more and more lately. 

I thought Steve told us that creating a UB was easy (now I know that was for pre-existing PPC code being recompiled for x86) but I guess not?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> Why is this intel only?


Because the folks coding the software decided to make it that way.


> I am getting a little sick of this intel only stuff that I am seeing more and more lately.


Welcome to the future of Macintosh.


> I thought Steve told us that creating a UB was easy (now I know that was for pre-existing PPC code being recompiled for x86) but I guess not?


Well, "easy" is a relative term when it comes to coding (if it were truly "easy", you could code Joost yourself) but regardless of how easy it is or isn't, fewer and fewer companies are going to commit resources to developing software for a "dead" platform - or, at least, one that has no "future".


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Well, "easy" is a relative term when it comes to coding (if it were truly "easy", you could code Joost yourself) but regardless of how easy it is or isn't, fewer and fewer companies are going to commit resources to developing software for a "dead" platform - or, at least, one that has no "future".


Easy being the relative term that was shown to be simply checking the "compile for x86' box as well as the PPC one?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> Easy being the relative term that was shown to be simply checking the "compile for x86' box as well as the PPC one?


Yes. It *isn't* as easy as Jobs made it sound, as any programmer can tell you.


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

is joost only for mac?? if so i will have to wait till next week
but may i have an invite please if there are any left??

Cheers


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> Easy being the relative term that was shown to be simply checking the "compile for x86' box as well as the PPC one?


This was to bring your PPC app over from XCode to Intel. That's not the same as building your application from the ground up for Intel. Completely different architecture. 

Intel Macs have been out for well over a year.. and, they're here to stay. (As far into the future as I can see anyway.) PPC is going to be left behind pretty quickly. New developers aren't going to waste their time developing for PPC when they can code for Intel and get the performance they want from their App, easily. Not to mention, spending double the resources.

Personally, I'm impressed that there isn't more "Intel Only" applications out there.. And, the faster the transition, the better, IMO.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

NaturesPixel said:


> is joost only for mac?? if so i will have to wait till next week
> but may i have an invite please if there are any left??
> 
> Cheers


Nope, Microsoft as well. Linux? idk.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

NaturesPixel said:


> is joost only for mac??


Nope - Windows too.


> may i have an invite please if there are any left??


*Joost Invites*


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> *Joost Invites*



thank you but i did try that other day and kept getting sever error.. but today when i tried i got


> We are sorry, but there are no more invitations left.
> Best regards
> 
> The Joost team


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*new verison available*

For those of you already using Joost, did you notice that when trying to launch the previous version (9.2), it forced you to upgrade to the most recent version - Joost Now For Friends (10.2). Once installed you'll notice that you can invite as many people as you like via the widgets.

So if anyone is still interested in giving this a try, email me at [email protected] and I can send an invite your way.


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

Ants said:


> So if anyone is still interested in giving this a try, email me and I can send an invite your way.


 I would like one please and muchly appreciated thanks


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

NaturesPixel said:


> I would like one please and muchly appreciated thanks


PM'd you, need your email addy and name to get it your way.

cheers
Ants


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Free Joost invite to first 20,000

Joost™ - Please invite me!


----------

